
How do you pronounce sudo? - asimjalis
https://dev.to/ben/how-do-you-pronounce-sudo-4ipe
======
Zenst
Neither of those ways, I pronounce it sue-doh, but have found it really gets
down to native language accent and localisation when it comes to vowels and
how they are pronounced. All are correct. Though I have had somebody ask - "so
like the song Sussudio". To which I always say yes and make sure they was not
in the wheel group until they could work out why they can't sudo. But sysadmin
20 years ago maybe mixed humour and training in different ways than done
today.

------
sudoaza
sudo, like "i sweat" in spanish

